# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  امتحان نهایی؟

## nazanin0_0

سلام دوستان من دوازدهم تجربیم میشه دوتا کتاب بهم معرفی کنید اول اینکه فارسی از اول سال تا حالا هیچی ننوشتم الان بخوام برای نهایی ترجمه و ارایه و این چیزا بنویسم وقت نمیشه چه کتابی هست ک بتونه کارمو راه بندازه قیمتشم مناسب باشه و اینکه ریاضی نیاز به حل نمونه سوال زیاد دارم چه کتابی بهتره برا نهاییی ؟؟؟؟

----------


## _Aramesh_

من پارسال فکر کنم شب امتخان خیلی سبز استفاده کردم. یادمه آخرش یه جمع بندی داشت و اینکه یادت باشه حتما تو فرجه های امتحان برای هر درسی سوالای امتحان نهایی 99و98 هم داخل هم خارج رو بزرسی کن.

----------


## Black_Hawk

نمونه سوال که پره بزن تونت یا سایت قلمچی کتابم  6420یا شب امتحان ..با قیمت خیلی عالی از تگرام(مجانی :Yahoo (21): )اگر فیلم امتحان نهایی خواستی آلا :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Mina_medicine

> سلام دوستان من دوازدهم تجربیم میشه دوتا کتاب بهم معرفی کنید اول اینکه فارسی از اول سال تا حالا هیچی ننوشتم الان بخوام برای نهایی ترجمه و ارایه و این چیزا بنویسم وقت نمیشه چه کتابی هست ک بتونه کارمو راه بندازه قیمتشم مناسب باشه و اینکه ریاضی نیاز به حل نمونه سوال زیاد دارم چه کتابی بهتره برا نهاییی ؟؟؟؟


*یه کتاب هست اسمش سیرتا پیازه و انتشارات گاج
رنگشم سبز رنگه
واسه نظام قدیم این بهترین کتاب بود که ارایه ها رو نوشته بود ترجمه ام نوشته بود
واسه نظام جدیدم فکر کنم باشه. ولی خیلی کتاب خوبی بود هم واسه ادبیات استفاده میکردیم هم عربی*

----------


## Dr.gh

> سلام دوستان من دوازدهم تجربیم میشه دوتا کتاب بهم معرفی کنید اول اینکه فارسی از اول سال تا حالا هیچی ننوشتم الان بخوام برای نهایی ترجمه و ارایه و این چیزا بنویسم وقت نمیشه چه کتابی هست ک بتونه کارمو راه بندازه قیمتشم مناسب باشه و اینکه ریاضی نیاز به حل نمونه سوال زیاد دارم چه کتابی بهتره برا نهاییی ؟؟؟؟


*سلام
اول:برای ادبیات با مینا موافقم، من خودم امسال سیرتاپیاز ادبیات داشتم خیلی عالیه...چرا؟چون آرایه و معنی و دستور و قلمروها رو‌کامل آورده،، کلا یه کتابه، اما از سه بخش تشکیل شده، بخش دوم و سومش پر از تست و نمونه سوالای امتحانیه...در کل عالیه
سوال دومت:  سیر تا پیاز ریاضی هم بخش دوم و سومش پر تست و نمونه سوال امتحانیه بدردت میخوره.
*

----------

